# Sticky  BEFORE POSTING A NEWBIE QUESTION, READ THIS~!!!!!!!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

We've seen all the newbie uber basic questions we can handle.

Turbochargers are complicated, PRECISE pieces of equipment, and turbo kits are NOT cheap OR easy to put together.

Before posting a question.....if you know nothing about turbos or turbo cars, READ THE FORUMS A LOT!

Then, go buy and READ these books:
Maximum Boost by *Corky Bell* 

Honda Tuning by *Mike Kojima* (yeah, I know...it's about hondas. Most of the information is very general and VERY Good for anyone to know)

Be warned....if you ignore this thread, we will be able to tell, and we will refer you here!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Even though I know a pretty good amount about turbos, and own a turbocharged car, I just ordered Corky's book


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've gone through it a few times and I still have an incredible amount to learn.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Um, what would it be called if I were to add both a supercharger, N02, and a turbocharger?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a helluva lot of work and $$$$$$$$


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

this is a FYI thread, not a place to ask questions. start a new thread for any questions.


----------

